

Skype's Low-Bandwidth Version for UNHCR - Wouldn't Enterprises Want This? - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2010/12/interesting-tech-in-skypes-low-bandwidth-version-for-unhcr-wouldnt-enterprises-want-this.html

======
tshtf
Good move by Skype. Perhaps this is a form of beta testing for upcoming
enterprise-grade features.

